# simply your life



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

okay so i am doing my AP Government homework and all of a sudden i was thinking to myself "why am i not understand the material" and then i released that i have been adding too much work (writing useless notes down) into it. my whole life i have made everything too difficult than it should be and this has been a problem before the DP. all i putting out here is that simplify your life and don't make stuff harder than it needs to be. this will help anxiety so much. i know this is common sense but it is REALLY REALLY important.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Agreed! 

People tend to overwhelm themselves with Depersonalization, when they should really try and take things step-by-step.


----------

